# Which Photo of Shrimp Stuffed Avocado



## powerplantop (Oct 20, 2012)

Which photo of Shrimp Stuffed Avocado do you like best? The one with the whole shrimp or the cut up one? 

The cut up one is easier to eat but I like the photo with the whole shrimp. 





Shrimp Stuffed Avocado by powerplantop, on Flickr





Shrimp Stuffed Avocado by powerplantop, on Flickr


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 20, 2012)

I like the whole shrimp best too.  Both look fantastic, BTW.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey, I'll take either one!  One needs a fork but the other one doesn't.  I guess the picture with the whole shrimp tells the story better.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 20, 2012)

For photographic purposes, the pic with the whole shrimp is the clear winner.  If the dish was served to me, I'd rather have the cut up shrimp.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 20, 2012)

The whole shrimp is more appealing, but it also suggests you eat the shrimp separate from the avocado.  The cut up is attractive too AND gives you the idea you should scoop up some avocado with eat bite of shrimp.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 20, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The whole shrimp is more appealing, but it also suggests you eat the shrimp separate from the avocado.  The cut up is attractive too AND gives you the idea you should scoop up some avocado with eat bite of shrimp.



I agree I love the photo of the whole shrimp. But the dish is about eating both at the same time. I think I will use the one of the cut up shrimp.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 20, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I like the whole shrimp best too.  Both look fantastic, BTW.




Thank you.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 20, 2012)

More importantly, how did you prepare the shrimp?  My mouth is watering.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 20, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> More importantly, how did you prepare the shrimp?  My mouth is watering.



Mostly Cajun Seasoning, white pepper, garlic powder and cumin. Tossed the shrimp in that then seared in a hot pan.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 20, 2012)

powerplantop said:


> Mostly Cajun Seasoning, white pepper, garlic powder and cumin. Tossed the shrimp in that then seared in a hot pan.




Thanks, always looking for ways to cook shrimp.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 20, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Thanks, always looking for ways to cook shrimp.



Your welcome


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 21, 2012)

The whole shrimp for sure! Looks fab


----------



## no mayonnaise (Oct 21, 2012)

For the lighting and white balance, the cut up shrimp photo is clearly better, but the cut up shrimp doesn't photograph well. The tail end sticking out on the left side seems out of place and throws off the proportions and aesthetic.  The color of the shrimp seems more pale in this photo, perhaps because of the color of the inside of it is exposed, so there's less contrast with the avocado.  This photo doesn't tell the story of the dish.

For composition and aesthetics, the whole shrimp is clearly better, but the photograph is darker and the white balance is a little off (blue-ish plate with a blue shadow cast by the avocado), and therefore less appealing because of that; nothing a little Photoshopping couldn't fix. The attached tail and darker color from seasonings/searing is much more apparent in this photo and contrasts well with the green avocado better than the other photo.

Of the two, I prefer the whole shrimp photo because it showcases the food better.


----------



## mollyanne (Oct 21, 2012)

May I compliment you on a beautiful mouthwatering photo...both of them. I prefer the whole shrimp photo because of the saturation of color but they both look great!


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 21, 2012)

Guys thanks for all of the really good input. 

For eating the cut up shrimp is better. But from the photos I have the whole shrimp is better the color just pops off the screen. Even the whole shrimp from a different angle is not as good. 

This is the photo I will use for my youtube thumbnail. 




DSC_0606 by powerplantop, on Flickr


----------



## vitauta (Oct 21, 2012)

both of your photos are deliciously enticing, powerplant top, and i wish i could eat them both right here on the spot.  i spend an enormous amount of time viewing food photos.  'feasting' with my eyes has become one of my favorite and most pleasurable and gratifying pastimes over the years.  i have an indulgent, rather than artistic or scientific eye for visions of food.  am i really the only one who (slightly) prefers the picture of the cut-up shrimp?  i think what tips the scales for me is the special allure of that beautifully ripened avocado in that photo.  the avocado gets fuller exposure at a more generous angle....thank you for sharing, powerplant, and remember to post these also at the member's photo gallery for future viewings....


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 21, 2012)

vitauta said:


> both of your photos are deliciously enticing, powerplant top, and i wish i could eat them both right here on the spot.  i spend an enormous amount of time viewing food photos.  'feasting' with my eyes has become one of my favorite and most pleasurable and gratifying pastimes over the years.  i have an indulgent, rather than artistic or scientific eye for visions of food.  am i really the only one who (slightly) prefers the picture of the cut-up shrimp?  i think what tips the scales for me is the special allure of that beautifully ripened avocado in that photo.  the avocado gets fuller exposure at a more generous angle....thank you for sharing, powerplant, and remember to post these also at the member's photo gallery for future viewings....



Thank you. 

I tried to post one the code from Flickr is not allowed and the file size it to large to upload...


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 21, 2012)

I'd prefer to be served the cut up shrimp.  I'd also have some sort of sauce in/on the avocado.  It looks a little plain.  

Thanks for the gorgeous food porn.   You're great!


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 21, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I'd prefer to be served the cut up shrimp.  I'd also have some sort of sauce in/on the avocado.  It looks a little plain.
> 
> Thanks for the gorgeous food porn.   You're great!



For serving cut up is the way to go. The ripe avocado is the sauce. 

Your welcome


----------



## kadesma (Oct 21, 2012)

Both pictures are the kind that make your mouth water. To hang on a wall the uncut shrimp is it for my enjoyment the cut up shrimp is the one.
Thank you for sharing your work with us.
kades


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 21, 2012)

I like #1. 

You may want to score the avacado into squares and turn the half inside out and give that a try as a base too. Just an Idea.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 22, 2012)

I like photo number 1


----------

